# I need electricity help please



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It´s not urgent.
I have 2 double light switches one of each pair isn´t working, so today I thought I would have a go at fixing them.
*Electricity to both switches is off*.
I thought I would just need to get a thin screwdriver behind the surround and ease it off to get to the workings, but it doesn't want to come off.
Just how much force am I supposed. to use, because someone told me I must never force things thats when they break.
Can anyone pleas advise me.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

OK I have done it, its the switch itself that has to be removed not the surround, now to see if I can find whats wrong.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Well that didn´t take long, both fixed, both had this tiny piece of plastic fall out when I took the covers off, well the second one I did a bit of poking with an electricians screw driver and it fell out.

I´ve always been a trier, but in the last 42 years I also had a very good teacher. :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So you don't need any help now Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> So you don't need any help now Jan.
> 
> Ray.


Trouble with me Ray is I shout first then start asking myself questions :grin2:
So if the rims doesn't come off the switch itself must and it did, without force.

Next job will be the boiler.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well done Jan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Trouble with me Ray is I shout first then start asking myself questions :grin2:
> So if the rims doesn't come off the switch itself must and it did, without force.
> 
> Next job will be the boiler.


Can't wait.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OK, silly question....

Does it work now ?

Probably you will have to replace it, but what those pieces of plastic are, I have no idea, they MIGHT be the thingamijigs that hold the switch in and you have now snapped them off, but if you have to replace the whole switch they might be already fitted to the new one...

Do let us know, I am very curious as for French ones the surround is separate and is removed by inserting a screwdriver into a small slot below and twisting. UK ones are held in place by the small bolts one each side, but German ones I have no clue about... I thought from your picture that they would be similar to French ones, remove the cover THEN take out the switch by unscrewing but.....


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> OK, silly question....
> 
> *Does it work now *?
> 
> ...


Of course they work silly, I would have said it they didn´t and asked for more help. The things I do for you, just switched off leclic and removed both covers on one switch to show you inside.
Inside looks like this and I don´t think those bits contribute to the working of the switch.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> *Next job will be the boiler*.


It´s amazing what Vinegar essence can do, Yesterday I used it neat to clear more scale and now the reservoir is clear so no more water in the bucket.
When the boiler/heating can be turned off I will undo it all and give it a good clean, no need to pay a heating engineer tens of € to do that job. :grin2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Do you have a water softener Jan? saves all the bother of scale.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Do you have a water softener Jan? saves all the bother of scale.


Very good point Drew.
We did ask about that when we had the house built and were advise it wasn't necessary, what do the Germans know 

There are a few things I have to enquire about when this war is over and I know it´s safe to invite workmen in my house.
I think the water softener has to be at the top of the list, my dish washer doesn't work because another contraption that feeds it is scaled up and needs replacing.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It could be said that a few litres of vinegar costs much less to buy and fun than a water softener.....


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> It could be said that a few litres of vinegar costs much less to buy and fun than a water softener.....


But I don´t know if if it will work on this funny contraption for the dish washer, I must find where to turn off the water, perhaps I can remove it and put it in a vinegar bath. I descale the shower head with vinegar and Jeans tip to stop the toilet from getting that scale at the back where the water continues to drip for a few seconds after flushing works very well and it descale the kettle, a drop in the egg boiling saucepan stops it scaling up, heavens there is no end to the use of vinegar.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Penquin said:


> It could be said that a few litres of vinegar costs much less to buy and fun than a water softener.....


I have always thought that you were an intelligent person, now I know different.

A water softener in a hard water area can save you a fortune. As a supposedly intelligent know all I will let you think about it.

For a starter, vinegar wont remove a build up of scale on a washing machines heating element, a kettle element, an immersion heater element or dishing washing element plus numerous other household heatings elements.

If you think that it can your are as thick as ****. (Scale) I am being polite.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We use half cup Alcohol Vinegar in the kettle and put the shower heads in and bring almost to the boil. Everything sparkling in minutes.
We often put the tap aerators in as well.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

How do you descale your washing machine element Ray?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Lidl sell small plastic bottles of a washing machine and dishwasher product for €1.50 for two. We might use one a year and so far no problems.
Not sure the chemical content as haven't bothered to read the labels.

Oh yes, you then put it on a short wash.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Another little job done today.
I went to check the vinegar result was still OK, as I shut the door I heard a *****, looked down and saw a tiny shiny thing, picked it up, luckily I had my glasses on, it was a tiny screw, now where could that have come from, there was a vacant place in the door handle, now this screw was so weeny I could hardly start it with my fingers, but a managed to make a couple of turns, but no more, 20 mins later I returned after hunting high and low in the garage for the set of Alan keys I knew were there somewhere. Job done and the handle the other side was also tightened.

:hello1:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

And I thought this thread would be relatively uncontroversial!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

peribro said:


> And I thought this thread would be relatively uncontroversial!


So it is, please ignore the red herrings.
This thread is to show a woman can do mens work ------ sometimes.
I´m having a lot of trouble opening bottles and jars though, the arthritis in my thumb is causing a bit of bovver, so have to depend on my jar and bottle opener tool.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I thought when you said small screw and you had your glasses on you were going to find that one of the lense holding screws or something similar had fallen out. The thought of trying to get those back with Allen keys was entertaining......

Of course women can do things why shouldn't they just because a man has always got in the way before...?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> I thought when you said small screw and you had your glasses on you were going to find that one of the lense holding screws or something similar had fallen out. The thought of trying to get those back with Allen keys was entertaining......
> 
> Of course women can do things why shouldn't they just because a man has always got in the way before...?


Funny you should think of that Dave, because thats another job I find I have to do quiet regularly, tighten the screws on my computer specs, one of the lenses did fall out recently, but we have a good selection of tiny screw drivers so was able to play at opticians as well.

So many things I have learnt in the past 42 years I didn´t even know I was learning :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My son had already bought this little plaque for his Dad's Christmas (sadly his Dad passed away before Christmas).

But it was his Dad's sense of humour and it's made me smile many times over the years. It was very appropriate in our household!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Whats she up to today?*

Thank goodness nothing needs repairing thats urgent (I don´t think).

I need to find something on YouTube to fix this water thing for the dishwasher.

I´ve been busy bread making and trying out my new roll tin, well not really rolls, more like little loaves of bread.
I can assure you they taste luverly.

I found a tin of chicken curry, must have brought it in from the Navajo where it had been waiting for an emergency.
A wee bit out of date, I have eaten half with a baked potato just in case it tasted awful. Is just about edible so tomorrow I´ll have the other half tin with rice.
If the tinned curry has adverse effects, I´ve got plenty thanks :grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The EU will not allow use by dates longer than 2 years to be put on ANY items, that is in the desire for safety.

But cans that are not bent or damaged are hermetically sealed, bacteria cannot enter and any that were in there are destroyed by the heating before sealing. The food itself MAY degrade (fat is the fastest to degrade as can be found in frozen food) but in cans that does not seem to happen much.

Cans from Shackleton's ill fated expedition have been opened and hound safe to eat, although the flavour has changed (quite how they knew that is not do simple). So 2 years past it's date is most likely perfectly safe as long as the can was not bent or damaged.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

2 hours have passed,I have mowed the excuse for a lawn, no after effects from the `curry´ but I wouldn't buy it again.

I´m using up all the things we had in the van `just in case we were out and not near shops´ I don´t think we could have used any of them because I have now opened 3 ready meal tins in the past 2 weeks, won´t bother buying them again.:frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have to say Ive never eaten so well. The other day it was a fabulous home made shepherds pie, today I get crispy bacon butties in bed for breakfast and just now a late lunch of sautéed chicken livers with red onion sauce, good range of veg and a creamy proper cheesy mash. No more lunches out or takeaways, this is much better. I feel like a snooze now before opening the bar and the Rock God studio.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> I have to say Ive never eaten so well. The other day it was a fabulous home made shepherds pie, today I get crispy bacon butties in bed for breakfast and just now a late lunch of sautéed chicken livers with red onion sauce, good range of veg and a creamy proper cheesy mash. No more lunches out or takeaways, this is much better. I feel like a snooze now before opening the bar and the Rock God studio.


I feel a gout thread coming soon. 😄

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Thank goodness nothing needs repairing thats urgent (I don´t think).
> 
> I need to find something on YouTube to fix this water thing for the dishwasher.
> 
> ...


Jan, I wonder if you'd be so kind as to share the recipe for making bread rolls, they look delicious. I've tried making bread a good few times with very mixed results.

If your recipe is a secret I will understand. Ta.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have no secrets Alan, well one or two that can´t be talked about on this forum :laugh:

All the ingredients put into the Kenwood bowl and just mixed until smooth.

1lb flour (strong or plain)
1 pkt of dried yeast (as fresh is like gold dust now)
1 egg
1 tbl. spoon Apple or wine vinegar (or any other mild vinegar)
1 1/2 tsp. salt
1 heaped tsp sugar
just over 250ml. mix of milk and water

The mix should be soft and moist 

My new pan makes little loaves rather than rolls, you can shape them as you like.

I left them until they just started to rise, then put them in a cold oven 2nd shelf up, turned it onto 200°c and baked for 30 mins from cold I turned them out of the tins, baked them for another 5 mins upside down.
The exact cooking time will of course depend on how big each roll is.

Good luck.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There is something very moreish about fresh bread.....

I used to set a homework exercise to the Year 6 (10 year old) class where, with parental or grand parental help for the hot bits, they were asked to make a fresh loaf. The response was superb, a very large number of parents thanked me for reminding them of the fantastic fun and aroma. Many said that the first loaf vanished with lashings of butter, so they had had to make a second one to bring in to school (to share). The children used to take some to the Head teacher who loved it, although said she did not need lunch on that day (in her calendar as I did the same with three separate classes each year).

If it is a long time since you made bread, give it a chance - you will NOT be disappointed, but may be tempted to eat rather a lot.....


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Until recently, since I was at Heike´s, I used to make bread the old fashioned way, prove twice.
Heike made her bread in her supersonic thermomix and the bread was put into a clod oven before switching it on to 200c.

I tried this when I came home, but in my Kenwood, the mixture is a bit wetter and sticky, but it works and saves no end of time. I think the tablespoon of apple vinegar makes a difference.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> I feel a gout thread coming soon.


Funny you should say that!

Woke up this morning with one of my big toe joints inflamed and painful. It could of course be due to all the gardening and exercise I've been doing - that's what I'm telling Mrs P! But just in case it's "the other" I'm now taking colchicine tablets for the next 3 days - luckily I had some left over from when I "hurt" my big toe joint last summer.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

*Sourdough Bread*

Although bread seems to be widely available in the shops (unlike flour), it is a positive aspect of the current situation that I have time to make sourdough bread - highly recommended (as long as your constitution will stand eating way too much bread and butter).

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=86953&stc=1&d=1586092912

Regards,
John


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peribro said:


> Funny you should say that!
> 
> Woke up this morning with one of my big toe joints inflamed and painful. It could of course be due to all the gardening and exercise I've been doing - that's what I'm telling Mrs P! But just in case it's "the other" I'm now taking colchicine tablets for the next 3 days - luckily I had some left over from when I "hurt" my big toe joint last summer.


If you intend taking that stuff for three days I hope you were one of the ones stock piling bog roll, just sayin.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It´s a while since I made sour sauerdough John, you need 3 days for the started, plenty of time now, I´ll get started.

To make the starter rather than me tell you :-

https://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/sourdough-starter-recipe

Have fun.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I found a bag of expired self raising flour so I ordered some buttermilk with my Tesco online shop. BP also expired and unavailable but managed to get some bicarb and c.o.t. so I'll bake some Sodabread with those. First time. Watch this space!

I learned domestic science long before expiry dates were a twinkle in someone's eye. So it's very easy for me to know whether to eat something that's expired or not.

Question to ask- Is it preserved? Vinegar, sugar syrup, lemon juice, fermented, curried (Jan!!!), tinned, jar'd, salt, oil, cooked, etc etc. 

If it's going grey, green, bubbly, smelly better not. Even'a little mould won't kill you. (40 million French cant be wrong). 

Tastebuds and noses are great barometers of what to eat and not eat. So much waste!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> I found a bag of expired self raising flour so I ordered some buttermilk with my Tesco online shop. BP also expired and unavailable but managed to get some bicarb and c.o.t. so I'll bake some Sodabread with those. First time. Watch this space!
> 
> I learned domestic science long before expiry dates were a twinkle in someone's eye. So it's very easy for me to know whether to eat something that's expired or not.
> 
> ...


We went over that some time back Viv and all agreed, look, nose , taste :grin2:

Funnily I have just been looking up my _no yeast_ bread in my hand written cookery book, its some time since I made it, but my remarks said it OK in an emergency. I also used to make soda bread, but haven´t for sometime now.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Jan that's the advantage of being a senior, good excuse for not remembering everything.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> Jan that's the advantage of being a senior, good excuse for not remembering everything.


Only teasing Viv, I don´t expect either of us or even any of us reads every thread and I can´t remember which thread it was on even.:smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Jan are you anywhere close to the route between Holland and Stockholm?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

It has possibilities to be a destination later in the year, all sorts of complications excepted.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> Jan are you anywhere close to the route between Holland and Stockholm?


East Germany Viv, as far over as you can get before you cross the border to Poland.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There was a, very long, thread on here years ago about breadmakers. It is what made me investigate and buy the one recommended by all those that use them. I am on our second Panasonic now and would not be without it. I just make the same wholemeal loaf every other day. 
Although we had the physical space to take it away in the motorhome we left it behind because we run it overnight and it does make a noise when kneading. Everything we bought in Spain was full of salt or sugar or both  Might look at taking it next year and just putting it on early in the morning.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I wish I had mine here. Trouble is flour and yeast are hard to find. ..correction, impossible to find.


----------

